#   >   ""
,  "" ,      :Frown: ,    ...  ...
    4      /  2?

----------


## Arhimed0

> 4

----------

> 


.

----------


## 0410

2 ,   /,     -  4

----------


## Arhimed0

> 2


:
1.     ?      / (  )
2.      ,    .....,    ?

----------


## 0410

> :
> 1.     ?      / (  )
> 2.      ,    .....,    ?


 ,  :Smilie: 
 ?
,      .   /,   .        / (  ,    )-   2 /.     -         4 /.
     ?)

----------


## Arhimed0

> ?





> /,


    "   "  "   ".    .
     ?    ?





> ?)


 , ,  .
        ?   ,     -...  .. ? 
  , ,         4-5 .         4- ?

----------


## 0410

> "   "  "   ".    .
>      ?    ?
> 
> 
> 
>  , ,  .
>         ?   ,     -...  .. ? 
>   , ,         4-5 .         4- ?


 -.     , /    .        -.

----------


## Arhimed0

,   .
 ,  "" -    .
 "   " -     ר.

 ,            . ,    /  ?   /?
   / -  .
    ,  / -    .

   Ѩ  2-  !   -  .

----------


## Arhimed0

> -.


.
  "". !
- , !
       "".





> -.


,      "" ? 
         ?
 -     .   .  -    .

----------


## 0410

> .
>   "". !
> - , !
>        "".
> 
> 
> 
> ,      "" ? 
>          ?
>  -     .   .  -    .


          ( )

----------


## 0410

> ,   .
>  ,  "" -    .
>  "   " -     ר.
> 
>  ,            . ,    /  ?   /?
>    / -  .
>     ,  / -    .
> 
>    Ѩ  2-  !   -  .


-,  /   / ,       :Redface:   /       +-    -

----------


## Arhimed0

> ( )


      !
 - ,     ,     .   - .   " "    !
 -    .

----------


## Alexey_tob

.    .     .
 4 /     , ?     ,   - , ,   .   4 /            ?

----------


## Arhimed0

> .    .     .


    ,    . :Smilie:       -  -.




> 4 /     , ?


.
    -  ?
 -    .
       ( ),   ,   -  .        . ,    .
 (       ).
         15   100     ,      -   ( )

----------


## Alexey_tob

,    4 /?

----------


## Arhimed0

> 4 /?


  /, , -.      - .
    .

   ?

----------


## Alexey_tob

,    .    (   ,  ,     ). 
     .      ,            ?

----------


## Arhimed0

> ,            ?


   -  ,  - .      .   "    ".     -    ,    ,  -  ""

----------


## Alexey_tob

.           / .      ,  /

----------


## Arhimed0

> /


      9- !    .
       ,   -   . :yes:

----------

> .
>   "". !
> - , !
>        "


 /   ,   .

----------

> /, , -.      - .
>     .
> 
>    ?


  7

----------

> ( )


,      - :yes:  
     .. (, ,   ).

----------

,  ,     -     ,   .   ?

----------


## Alexey_tob

,   , ,  ,    -.  , ,    .145  ,  -  ,     .




> /, , -.      - .


   2,4  5?

----------


## Arhimed0

> 2,4  5?


    ( ) ,   Ѩ  !
        .                 .
  -   .  -  .
   - .
  -   3   : -2, 4, 5

  ?

----------


## Alexey_tob

.         ,    ,   .

----------


## Arhimed0

,  -   .  .   ,   ,      ""  -.
    .   . ,    . ,         .        - ,      -   .  .  - .

  -       .        -   .
 .  - .

 . , ,     .    -   .     -  ,     ,     .   -  . .

----------

> !
>  - ,     ,     .   - .   " "    !
>  -    .


    ?  
  ,     
  ,          
 :Smilie:

----------


## Arhimed0

> 


     ,      !
      ?    -      ?
, , ....  -    ?       ?     ?

   .... "". :yes: 

    -    " ".       "".     !       .. ,     " ".

----------

> ,      !
>       ?    -      ?
> , , ....  -    ?       ?     ?
> 
>    .... "".
> 
>     -    " ".       "".     !       .. ,     " ".


  ,   Tan223

   .      
      -    ,       ,       ..

 -            ,     -      
    -   ...,        -  .
      ,       ,       :Smilie: 
     ,  ,   ,              
   -           
      ,   , ....  :Smilie: 
 ,  ,      ,  ,    :Smilie: 
      ,     ,     :Smilie:

----------


## Sand Rostov

> ,  "" ,     ,    ...  ...
>     4      /  2?


,      ?     ,        . 
   ,         ,      - .          4.     .    
      -    ,    .   -   .  ? !

----------


## Millena))

2       /. 
    4  , -, .
      ,   ,             .

----------


## Arhimed0

> ,   , **


 ""   ?

----------


## Millena))

> ""   ?


    ,     - .
    ,    ,      .
      3 ,      .

----------

> 2       /. 
> .


   ,

----------


## Arhimed0

> ,


 : "  -   " :yes:

----------


## Millena))

> ,


   ,          .

----------

> : "  -   "


,        ?
/ 1 +   2-3 ...
   !

----------


## Arhimed0

> ,        ?
> / 1 +   2-3 ...
>    !


  -....

/ - 1 ,   -  - 1 .
  - 1    .  - Ѩ  :   - ,    - / + .

----------


## Alexey_tob

.    /,     .        ,       ,

----------


## Sand Rostov

> !


  ....
 :Smilie:

----------


## Alexey_tob

> -....
> 
> / - 1 ,   -  - 1 .
>   - 1    .  - Ѩ  :   - ,    - / + .


  :yes:

----------

> -....
> 
> / - 1 ,   -  - 1 .
>   - 1    .  - Ѩ  :   - ,    - / + .


 

        ,   
  ,    ,   ,      ,

----------


## Millena))

> .    /,     .        ,       ,


       .       ,    ,      .     ,     -  .     ,     .
  .          2- ,  ,  .     ,        /   .    -.    .

----------


## skit50

/    -    /,  .       ,     ( )

----------


## Alexey_tob

-      ,  /      ,    .




> ,    ,      .


      5 ,

----------


## Arhimed0

> 


     - ! :Wow: 
   ,     -    .         .
    -   ....

----------


## Arhimed0

> .          2- ,  ,  .     ,        /   .    -.    .


       .      -   .        . :Big Grin:

----------


## Arhimed0

.
     ,        .
 .
  ,     -  .             .     "",      .
   ""          "      ,      ",     ,       /   .

       ? 
          ?  .

----------


## Millena))

> .
>        ? 
>           ?  .


...       .        ,    . :Smilie: 
    -       .     -  "".
      , -   " ".

----------


## Arhimed0

> , -   " ".


?
   " -" - ?

  " " -        .      ,   .      ,     ,      -    ,   .     ? ?
 !  -       .

----------


## Arhimed0

> !





> 





> ....


  -  ! :Big Grin:  :Biggrin:

----------


## Sand Rostov

> .
>      ,        .
>  .
>   ,     -  .             .     "",      .
>    ""          "      ,      ",     ,       /   .
> 
>        ? 
>           ? .


  1-            ,        ".  ".   .

, ,   ?    ....    ....      ,      ,   , ...   ....

   ....    -    ,    ?

  -  .   - .      ....

----------


## Sand Rostov

> -       .     -  "".


 ,  ....  .

----------


## Millena))

> ?
>    " -" - ?


     .    " "   ( )   -,      .          ,       . 
     - .
    -    ,   ,    .       ,        .

----------


## Arhimed0

> Millena))  
>     -       .     -  "".
>  ,  ....  .


    :      / ,       -.
    -   ,  ,  ,  /    ,    "".....
       ""  . 
-       ,   -   -. (    ,    ).
   ,       /   -   .

----------


## MissisY

> :      / ,       -.
>     -   ,  ,  ,  /    ,    "".....
>        ""  . 
> -       ,   -   -. (    ,    ).
>    ,       /   -   .


        .    ,    ,  .

----------

> .    " "   ( )   -,      .          ,       . 
>      - .
>     -    ,   ,    .       ,        .


      ,      
   ,     -        ?
    ,   1.   2.  ,       
           .    -

----------


## Millena))

> ,


   -   .   ,    ,  ,    ,    .

----------


## Millena))

,         4?     302.91.   ,    ?

----------


## Alexey_tob

,     5 ?
  4/     .

----------


## Rahsch

> -      ,  /      ,    .


          . ,  .     ,      . .        - -  ().      . -.

                .                  .

           ,     .        ,  ,         .

   ,   ,     "".    , ,   .

       : -- - -  .
 : - -   . - - - -  .

----------


## Rahsch

*      .*

  ,   ,   ,        .
     :
"**    ,     (),    ()          () . ,       .     , ..      .         ".

..   -      ,  . :Smilie: 

     .             .
  ,          -  ,           ,   .

 -   ,   ,   ,   ,     .1 .161  :
"     ,   ,   :
1)        ".

----------

> *      .*
> 
>   ,   ,   ,        .
> ........
> ..   -      ,  .
> .


 
    ,     
           -   
      , ..   
    ,   ,   -  , ,

----------


## Rahsch

> ,     
>            -   
>       , ..   
>     ,   ,   -  , ,


 .
1)       .  ?
2)  .432     ,                .    ,       .
3) ,  , ,   . :Smilie:

----------


## 8442

> Millena))  
>     -       .     -  "".
>  ,  ....  .


    .  ,    .  .            .
  )

----------


## Rahsch

,     . . ""   .

  1.xls  .xls

----------

> .
> 1)       .  ?
> 2)  .432     ,                .    ,       .
> 3) ,  , ,   .


1)  ,   ,    ,   
2)    ?    ,     
, ,    ,       

    "  "   -

----------


## Rahsch

> 1)  ,   ,    ,   
> 2)    ?    ,     
> , ,    ,       
> 
>     "  "   -


1) , .     .
2)


> ,


 ,   .                    ,   .

----------


## Nephila

4   , , ,   ,     ,    ...

  7    -1,    , ,   -4,   ,        ...

-    ...

----------


## 78

,  .         .    -,      4 .              . ,        ..2.       173.  3 . 5.   :  "        (. 0504071)     ()  ,       ( ). "
         / ,    .        ,       .

----------


## Arhimed0

> / ,    .


   ,    .

, , ,     ,           

,          .       ,     ,        .
     - ....    5  ( )
:         ?

     .
          ?      5 ,         ?

----------


## Rahsch

> / ,    .        ,       .


1.        .    ,       .      ?
2.        ,       .    ,             .                 .

----------


## topalov

> / ,    .        ,       .


    ....)))
   -  .....    173.
,    -  ** . .

----------


## Rahsch

> -  .....    173.
> ,    -   . .


*topalov*,   . :Smilie: 
.  7-8   157.  ,  ,  "     ,       , ,    ,      ,  *,    ,    * ".

  ,          ,     ?         ?  ,      .  ,     .

----------


## 78

> ,    .
> 
> , , ,     ,           
> 
> ,          .       ,     ,        .
>      - ....    5  ( )
> :         ?
> 
>      .
>           ?      5 ,         ?


 .         ,    .     , ,        .             ( .   2    4 ),   :Shok:

----------


## 78

[QUOTE=Rahsch;54173011]1.        .    ,       .      ?
          .   ,   ,      ..... :Unknown:

----------

> 7    -1,    , ,   -4,   ,        ...


   -1    7- ?      ,       ... :Redface:

----------


## Rahsch

> .   ,   ,      .....


 .

----------


## Arhimed0

> ( .   2    4 ),


  - , -, Ѩ !    -      !!!!!
   ..  4 (    ? ), 2 ( -     ? ), 7 ( -     ? )
 -  2 ( ,   )   4 (    ! )
 - 1 (  ? ) ,  2 (   -    ) , 3 (   ), 7 (  - ) .....

   ,   ,     !!!!! :Wow: 

      ,        "",     -     .

----------


## Arhimed0

> .         ,    .     , ,        .             ( .   2    4 ),


    ,     :     ,     ?

   :   .. ,   -   ?

----------

!!!

----------


## Arhimed0

> !!!


!!!!!!! :Wow:   :Fool3:

----------


## Rahsch

> !!!


,    .    ,     .
  ,   ,             ,    . :Smilie:

----------


## topalov

> topalov,   .
> .  7-8   157.  ,  ,  "     ,       , ,    ,      ,  ,    ,     ".


  :Redface: 
402-:
"4.                   ,            .  
                        ."

----------


## topalov

> ,          ,     ?


 !  .

----------


## Arhimed0

> ,   ,             ,    .


 
    "" .      ""   - .
  "  "    (   ...) -   .
       "" "  " :Frown:

----------


## Rahsch

> ."


,   .   ,   .   ,       ,  ,     .  ,    .    ,      .

----------


## Rahsch

> "" .      ""   - .


      -   ,    ?

,      ,         .       ... :Frown:

----------


## Trilbi

> ?  
>   ,     
>   ,


    .         .
 -  .
          .      .
       ,       ,      ,    .
       ,  50, . 51 .,   , .
       ,      
     .60,  -   . 62.
      ,

----------


## Rahsch

> ,  50, . 51 .,   , .
>        ,      
>      .60,  -   . 62.
>       ,


*Trilbi*,   "     ", "      "    ** .  "",     , -      ,      ,    .            ,    ,         .      , ,    .         .

----------


## marina-gdj

> ,     :     ,     ?
> 
>    :   .. ,   -   ?


 ,    4-         302-, 206-,       ,         , ..     2013 .,     ,    ,    ,       ,   ""   .         ,   -,      ,  .     30%,   70% -     ,    - .  2-, ,       .

----------

> .         ,    .     , ,        .             ( .   2    4 ),


 

  3  4     1 .    
   . , - -...       (   /  ,      ),    ,  -       , ..    .... 
     ,   
   ,    ,     - ,  ,

----------


## Rahsch

> ,    ,     - ,  ,


+1   , **.

----------


## Arhimed0

/    .
       ? ( -   / - ! )  :Wow:   :Big Grin:   (    ,   )


 :Fool:

----------


## Rahsch

> ? ( -   / - ! )


   ,   - ,   ,        ,    , .     .          . :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:

----------


## topalov

> /    .


,      ? :Wow: 
   ,      /.
        .

----------


## Arhimed0

> ,      ?


 , ,  :          -   1 , /...




> ,      /.


  -.         ,    -  .         ??
    .       :         /       ??
      ,    - ?!!
     ""   !      Ѩ  ....         ,   -  ?

----------


## 0410

, ,  :
1.       4 /   7 /- ?      4    7 /._     4 /   ( 2 / )     ?_
2.  -1     7 / ?
3.     7 /   ? _         (1-  , 2-    ..)_

 :Redface:

----------


## ulan

*0410*, 
1.    " **  "   **7     
**  ?         -  -  4.
2.  -1   .
3.   . -   7

- ,  , ,     (   :Smilie: )

----------


## 0410

> *0410*, 
> 1.    " **  "   **7     
> **  ?         -  -  4.
> 2.  -1   .
> 3.   . -   7
> 
> - ,  , ,     (  )


  7-  :
7 
7  
7  
7  
   ,  ,     ) -  7 , -  4....
    4 /?    ?    ?

----------


## alrika

:     / 5       8   ?

----------


## Arhimed0

> / 5


   ( - .  )      
           .....           .
          ,      .
   .  . .    .

   - . .            .
 "    " (0504609)    . +        (     - ""          )

----------


## ulan

*0410*,   4  (  4 ):, , ,        ).
-      7,    "    ",    :Hmm:

----------


## Arhimed0

> -      7,   "    ",


      ?
     -   ?

----------

> ?
>      -   ?


    ,          
        ,    ,       4
    ,         4

----------


## Arhimed0

> 4


  4-
       7- 

  1-   2-, 3- ... /   

    .

       ?

----------


## ulan

> ,          
>         ,    ,       4
>     ,         4


+1      *"  "*

----------


## Alexey_tob

?      .       "  ",    ?

----------


## margo46

,

----------


## Ink-k

.    .    




 25  2010 . N 558

  "
   , 
    , 
   ,  
 ".

             ,        ,    ,      .          .   ,  ,          . 
        ,     ,         ,          ,         75   5 ,  .      5 ,    75 ,     -?       - 15 .     - 5,      - 15 .    ,    ?
  ,        .        (- )   :       -,     ,      ,            ,     10-  .
    ,   ,  ,  ,    ..   .        ,        .     .       .          ,         .

----------


## Ink-k

> ?      .       "  ",    ?


            (75)           ( . ).     5       ,   ,          ,    .
        .  5  ,      - ,       ,       .

----------


## Alexey_tob

6  5  ?   ,     ,  ,

----------


## Ink-k

> 6  5  ?   ,     ,  ,


,    5 .  6      ,      ,   , ,  .  -  ,  ,   .     - ,          .      1 ,      5 ,         .

----------


## marina-gdj

- .      ,       ,      ,          ,     1,     ,        .    ,   ,    ,    ,    ,       ,          .      ,   -   -  1         (),     . 0504401,     ( )      .     1 -    ,         ,  . 0504401     ,   -  .  173            , ,   -      .   -, ,    1  ,   "", ..    ,    8- .     ,     1.    . .

----------


## Alexey_tob

,     .  1    51,        ( ).    ,

----------


## Ink-k

> - .      ,       ,      ,          ,     1,     ,        .    ,   ,    ,    ,    ,       ,          .      ,   -   -  1         (),     . 0504401,     ( )      .     1 -    ,         ,  . 0504401     ,   -  .  173            , ,   -      .   -, ,    1  ,   "", ..    ,    8- .     ,     1.    . .


  . 0504401,   ,      .     " "  " ", "  ".    -  ,      ,  .         ,          . 
       -    ,    -          ,  ,     -   ,    ,    "  "  1      "".    -     (   1 )    .   ,  .0504401 ""  ,   3  ,  .   -      ,      .
    ,    ,   1  ,      .0504401,        ,      "" .

----------


## Ink-k

> ,     .  1    51,        ( ).    ,


       15.12.2010 N 173 "            ,      ( ),    ,      ,    ,  ()  ,        "      ,     :
          ,   0504403.
         - ,   0504401.

   0504403        ,       -   05504401          .              .
51     ,  ,  . 0504401 .  " "   173-  ""   -   ,  ,                .  -  .  ,    173-        ,            ,  .
   ,  ""         ,       173- ,     -,       ,      ,    ,    ""     ,    "" .

----------


## Alexey_tob

> 51     ,  ,  . 0504401 .


   ?

----------


## Ink-k

> ?


 173    ,      . 0504401  .     -    .    1 ,      "" ,   .

----------


## Alexey_tob

> ""


   ?

----------


## Arhimed0

/  
   .

----------


## Ink-k

> ?


 , .   ,       ( ).   - " ".   , .      "  ",     . 0504401.   "".

----------


## Alexey_tob

> "  ",     . 0504401


,  ,   ?

----------


## Ink-k

> ,  ,   ?


   . -    ,      ,  ,    .   2   2   -    ,  2  - .0504401 ,    ,  .    2- ,   .         ,    ,    ,     ,      .  1       .

----------


## marina-gdj

!!!

----------


## Alexey_tob

> .


  ,      .  211 , 212, 213, 225, 226.   4.         10 .      ,

----------


## Ink-k

> ,      .  211 , 212, 213, 225, 226.   4.         10 .      ,


     .   . .     ,       ,    ,         .   ""       ,      .            1,     .

----------


## .

*Ink-k*,         .         :       .      ,         (  ,       ).          .  :Scratch One S Head:         .   ,             ?         ,     :  ,     ()      .            ,         -       ?

----------


## Arhimed0

*.*,            ?
   -    ?

----------


## .

...  :Blush:        2 , 3 , 4    .   1 -             .

----------


## Arhimed0

> 2 , 3 , 4    .


 


              ,     

     (  )    4     10    :Redface:

----------


## .

> ,


     ,       ??



> 


    - 1

----------


## Ink-k

> *Ink-k*,         .         :       .      ,         (  ,       ).          .         .   ,             ?         ,     :  ,     ()      .            ,         -       ?


,      ,   ,     - ,             ,         ,    ,      .   ,   ,           .

----------


## Ink-k

> ,     
> 
>      (  )    4     10


     ,    ,    .           ,        .           .

----------


## Ink-k

[QUOTE=.;54277227]     ,       ??

 .   ,          .          ( , , )     ()          200   4.  .

----------


## topalov

> 200   4.  .


  , , ?

----------


## Ink-k

> , , ?


3.5.      "    " http://base.consultant.ru/cons/cgi/o...se=LAW;n=40984
, ,  250 ,    ,   200 ,   4       .

----------


## Arhimed0

> ,        .


      ,    ?
      / 1  2,     ?
     5 ,  ,         

   , , .  , ,  ,  / ... -        .

----------


## topalov

> "    "


     : " :    "
       .
,  "     06.02.2002"       ?
P.S.   ,      ,   10-15 .
     )))

----------


## Ink-k

> : " :    "
>        .
> ,  "     06.02.2002"       ?
> P.S.   ,      ,   10-15 .
>      )))


      ,     , .     ,     .    ,          ,    ,    .    ,         -   ,   ,      .       ,  ""        ,    ,      ,   ""     .   -     ,       "" ,  ..  ..     .

----------


## Alexey_tob

> 


    ,            . 
  4  .
          ???

----------


## Ink-k

> ,            . 
>   4  .
>           ???


 1     "  "     ,  .

----------


## Alexey_tob

?          ,       "".    ,      ? 2           .    -  ?

----------


## tat9718204

> ,       ??


,    ..  250  (     ),                250    2,3, .

----------


## tat9718204

> ,    ?
>       / 1  2,     ?


      ,         .      (    )     .

----------


## Tassa

,    .    \ 7,   \ 4?       .
? 4?
 ( )? 4?
 ? 7?
 1? 7?
?
    ?  7 \?

----------


## Tassa

?     ,        ?

----------


## margo46

> ,        ?

----------


## Ink-k

> ,    .    \ 7,   \ 4?       .
> ? 4?
>  ( )? 4?
>  ? 7?
>  1? 7?
> ?
>     ?  7 \?


  ,      (  )           ,       .        .

----------


## alrika

> ,     .  1    51,        ( ).    ,


  51 (    ).      .0504401:    173  03    () ,   183   "   -  (. 0504401) (  (. 0301010)         " (.131).

----------


## osovch

!   .       -     ?  -   (125 !!!!,          ).    -    .      ....     .      .

----------


## Nina V

> !   .       -     ?  -   (125 !!!!,          ).    -    .      ....     .      .


   ?

----------


## osovch

> ?


 ?

----------


## osovch

> ?


, ,     ,    ,     , ,     .
   ,     ,      ((((((

----------


## Alexey_tob

?

----------


## osovch

> ?


     ,  ,   ...

----------


## Ink-k

> ,  ,   ...


  -        ,       .          ,    .        1, .    (   )    -     :        ..  ..(      )     ,   ..   ,    (.  ..)     .

----------


## Ink-k

> , ,     ,    ,     , ,     .
>    ,     ,      ((((((


  ,  ,     - ,  1 ,      .    .

----------


## Arhimed0

,         - ,       :Big Grin:

----------


## Tassa

:        ,     ,  .       1 \,  ?      ,     .    ?

----------


## Arhimed0

> 1 \,  ?


 
        ,   ==                     - ,             -

----------


## Tassa

,   . 0504510 ().        . ,    ,   ,        .    (     )   ,  ,     ,    \ 1.     . 0504510?        \ 1 .           . 0504510,  .

----------


## topalov

*Tassa*,    .  -    (  ),  -    .

----------


## Tassa

> 


 ?     .    ,  :    .

----------


## Hikari_desu

> ,    .    \ 7,   \ 4?       .
> ? 4?
>  ( )? 4?
>  ? 7?
>  1? 7?
> ?
>     ?  7 \?


  :
 4 -  ,  ,   .
 7  -  1,       .

     ? ? _

----------

> ?     .    ,  :    .


  :Smilie:   ,   -

----------


## svetlamak

, ,    ()  4  6-  ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Arhimed0

-  6- .      "".

----------


## svetlamak

.    ,   ,  -   "" ,      ,      ,     ....  :Hmm:  ,   . 
   ,      ...

----------

,    2         ,

----------


## Arhimed0

-  :    ,   -

----------

> -  :    ,   -


  ?

----------


## Arhimed0

> ?


 
  ,    ,              "". 
 ,       , ,  ,    ""        ,           .

----------

> ,    2         ,


  /.   ,      ,  
  ,  
      .
  ,    
,         (  )

----------

> ,    ,              "". 
>  ,       , ,  ,    ""        ,           .


   -  .

      -      :Smilie:

----------


## Arhimed0

> -  .


 - .
      .       .
     ?      ?         !!!!
         ?  ,    ?

     ר !   -       ""    ?





> -


1   -   !   :    - ,     - 





> 


    / ""   .    4 /.



 ,   ,         -   
   , ,     ,       ,    -   ,      - .

----------


## Rahsch

> ,   ,         -


,      ?       ,      .   - .    .

----------


## Arhimed0

> ,      ?


 
      ,     .
    .   -   2 .
  99 %     .






> .   - .


!  





> .


        ,  Ѩ   .             .

----------


## Alexey_tob

.     ,   ,       ,       .

----------


## Arhimed0

> ,   ,       ,       .


 
=   - =
     .     ̸     

,     ,      ,      ,  -      

    :  --
      ,       99%   . 
   - :    -

----------


## Rahsch

> ,  Ѩ   .


  ,     .     ,      .      ,    ,    -   .      .




> ,     ,      ,      ,  -


   .        ,      . :Smilie:

----------


## Arhimed0

> .


 





> ,      .


  :yes:

----------


## Alexey_tob

,    -          .    .       . (   )

----------


## Arhimed0

(  )      .
    .       =  =
       .        . 
        -       ))))))))))))

     ,  ......            ,  - :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Alexey_tob

-, ,       .   -.      ,

----------


## Arhimed0

- .

----------

> - .
>       .       .
>      ?      ?         !!!!
>          ?  ,    ?
> 
>      ר !   -       ""    ?
> 
>     / ""   .    4 /.
> .


1.    ,        .     ,       - .   .
    (  .. )   ,     (,    ..)

      ,    (    ).        "  "
 / 4   ,       .

 ,  ,          ,       :Smilie:

----------

> .        ,      .


.

----------


## Arhimed0

> 1.    ,


 !




> .


 
     ...  !!!!





> (, *   ..*)


   ""    ,            !!
(           )
    -      ,   -    

      !
    ......     





> (  .. )   ,     (,    ..)


       !  .
    -    !   ?





> / 4   ,       .


    2-   
       1-  ? (  ?) 





> .


     .    .
        .

----------

,        -   (:, ,  ),

----------

> !
> 
> 
> 
>      ...  !!!!
> 
> 
> 
>    ""    ,            !!
> (           ).


    "",       .  ..      ,       .

       ""  .
   /       ,   . 


    ,  ,   ,  , .        ,   ..
     ,    
     ,            ????

----------


## Arhimed0

,     ?
    .
         -     .      , ,  , , .....
  ,           



> ,       .


     ?        ?




> ,   ..


 .       


 .     -     .   -    .
                      ,  = = ==   .

    - ,   .     



> 1. ** ,


    ,       ,          .

----------


## Arhimed0

> .  ..


 -     
    -  - .

----------


## Arhimed0

.
  ,   ,       "" (   ,          -     ,     -  ),      
   -     ?


    ?
          ?

----------


## Rahsch

> ?
>           ?


. 4.3      3210-:
"       (   - ),   .
             ".

  ,       (  )   ,   ,   ,    .      (      , )         .  ,       ,   ,   ,          .

----------

> ,       (  )   ,   ,   ,    .      (      , )         .


     ,    :
157  8..2
,        ,                       .



> ,       ,   ,   ,          .


       ,   ,
     ,     402- ",      ,  ,           ,               ."

----------

> -     
>     -  - .


     .
       -      
  -   
        -            ,    ,    ..
    ,    ,    -       ,     ,     ?

----------


## Arhimed0

> -


 




> ..


 -    .     -  !




> ,    ,    -      ,     ,     ?


 ,       "".    5 .      ,       .    " -".

----------

> -  !...
> 
>  ,       "".    5 .      ,       .    " -".


  :Smilie:  
               ""    :Smilie:

----------

> 


        -      ,     ,       
      ..

----------


## Arhimed0

> ..


   !!!!
  -      
     ,  ,      -    .       
..     



> -      ,     ,







> ""


  ,   "" " " " "

----------


## Arhimed0

,

----------


## Rat_1972

> !!!!


. 
     ,  ,    ?

----------

> . 
>      ,  ,    ?


  ,    .
            ,   .,     
      760 ,    ,           .

----------


## Rahsch

> ,    :
> 157  8..2
> ,        ,                       .


  - .    157    ,  . 167: "              ,     ,    ".
      .




> ,   ,


    . , ,   ,   , ,     .

----------


## Rahsch

> 760 ,    ,           .


      , ,   ?

----------


## Nina V

> . 
>      ,  ,    ?


.

----------


## Rat_1972

> ,   .,


_ -_    . , ,     .    ,   __   .      -  .

----------

> _ -_    . , ,     .    ,   __   .      -  .


.       ,     ,   .
   ,    ,  ,   ?  :Smilie: 
 :Smilie:

----------

> , ,   ?


,

----------


## Rahsch

> ,


        .  ,      .  , . , .    ..?

----------


## Rat_1972

> 


.

----------

> .  ,      .  , . , .    ..?


  :Smilie: 
  ,

----------


## -

2        ,   4- , -, , ,  (     )
  1 ,

----------


## Nina V

> 2        ,   4- , -, , ,  (     )
>   1 ,


 ,     9 -  .

----------


## Arhimed0

-   
 -

----------


## Rahsch

> ,


 ,    ,   ,  .  , ,    ,     .     -  .    -    ,    . ,     .

----------


## mmm680

,

----------


## Rahsch

> -    ,    .


 , , .    ,      .

----------

